# DFUs of a Sewage Pump?



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

I need help sizing a sewage pump DFUs? Michigan Plumbing Code which is basically IPC its not in our code book as far as I can see. I know it's based on GPM but looking for a refresher. Thanks.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

So you want to figure what size pump you need based on how many fixtures the pump will be handling?


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

No, like if you have a pump with a 2" discharge and it pumps ___ GPM what would the DFU load be from it?


----------



## knuckles (Dec 16, 2011)

This is from the UPC not IPC but may help

710.5 Building drains or building sewers receiving 
discharge from any pump or ejector shall be 
adequately sized to prevent overloading. Two (2) 
fixture units shall be allowed for each gallon per 
minute (3.78 Lim) 
of flow.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

knuckles said:


> This is from the UPC not IPC but may help 710.5 Building drains or building sewers receiving discharge from any pump or ejector shall be adequately sized to prevent overloading. Two (2) fixture units shall be allowed for each gallon per minute (3.78 Lim) of flow.


Thanks bud. I thought it was 2 DFUs for each GPM I wonder why this wouldn't be in the Our code book?


----------



## knuckles (Dec 16, 2011)

UPC also has a minimum GPM of 20.

710.3' A sewage ejector or sewage pump receiving 
the discharge of water closets or urinals: 
710.3.1 Shall'have a discharge capacity of not 
less than 20 ga]]ons per minute (75.7 L/m). 

I have always just tied into a 4 inch line unless its over 100 gpm


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah thanks, I just wanted to be able to figure out the DFUs for ref.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The code gives you a minimum. It's a good idea to look at the manufacturer's performance curves for their various pumps. If your head dictates a pump larger than that prescribed by code, than so be it.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

*709.3 Values for continuous and semicontinuous flow. *Drainage fixture unit values for continuous and semicontinuous flow into a drainage system shall be computed on the basis that 1 gpm ( 0.06 L/s) of flow is equivalent to two fixture units.

From IPC


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Ghostmaker said:


> 709.3 Values for continuous and semicontinuous flow. Drainage fixture unit values for continuous and semicontinuous flow into a drainage system shall be computed on the basis that 1 gpm ( 0.06 L/s) of flow is equivalent to two fixture units. From IPC


 Thanks! That's 709.3 in the. Michigan code also. I Appreciate you finding that.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Plan on tying the pump to a 4 inch drain in residential. The wye has to be on its back and 10 foot away from fixtures and base of stacks if horizontal. You also will need a 2 inch vent off your building drain because you now have a minimal size of 4 inch main sewer.... 

The vent from the grinder does not count as your 2 inch vent. It also does not fall under the 40 foot rule they use a different chart.

Thats what we look for here under IPC..


----------

